# Can a pigeon toed horse do endurance?



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Legs obviously are an important factor in endurance. I would say no but you won't really know until you do it and have a problem. How bad is it? Can you post a photo?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'd try her on some of the shorter rides and see how she holds up. If she gets sore, then no. If she doesn't, then yes.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

It depends on how bad it is. My pigeons tied horse did eventing and was just fine
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Depends on the horse. 

My Red is a little pigeon-toed (worse on his left front) but it doesn't seem to affect him with barrel racing. And actually, I shoe him (for other reasons) and my farrier is able to help him compensate for him being pigeon-toed with shoes. He will offset the left shoe very slightly to the outside to help him land/load pressure more evenly. We can't change his conformation; but we can change a few things with the shoes. 

I would say give it a try. You won't know how he'll hold up unless you try. Some are just fine. 

Plus, doesn't that old wives tale say that pigeon-toed horses are fast horses? ;-)


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Nice thing about a pigeon-toed horse is it sure isn't likely to interfere. 

As other have said, no way to know without trying. If she enjoys the trail and trains well, you can start her in the shorter distances and see how she holds up. Obviously you wouldn't be _racing_ her (as in trying to win) for a couple years anyway, so see what think thinks of LSD (long, slow distance). She will be the best one to tell you what is and isn't in her ability.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I have a horse who also toes in...he was an ex racer (harness racing). One good thing about them (as mentioned above), is no interference!! He bowed a tendon, but I think that had more to do with his training than his conformation. I'd say go for it. Obviously you will listen to your horse and watch for signs of discomfort or lameness.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

You could ask the vet if you are concerned. I'm also curious for a pic. Her hooves turn in but her fetlocks turn in?


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

My guys hooves are shaped kind of pigeon toed and my farrier has them now looking beautiful. He took a year to slowly get them straightened out and my vet was involved as well. We can do LD just fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^ True conformational issues cannot and should not be "fixed" on a mature horse (they can be "helped" on a young horse, depending). I'm glad it worked for your horse but the OPs sounds like a true conformational issue.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Yogiwick said:


> ^ True conformational issues cannot and should not be "fixed" on a mature horse (they can be "helped" on a young horse, depending). I'm glad it worked for your horse but the OPs sounds like a true conformational issue.



His was a weird hoof shape that made him appear pigeon toed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I agree the OP needs a good farrier regardless (if she doesn't already have one)


----------



## Salmanalnajjar (Jan 13, 2016)

Thats a picture of her front legs, let me know what you think


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

That deviation appears to start from the knee, so not something a farrier is going to be able to "correct" without adding even more stress to joints. I would love a head-on shot of the mare standing square taken from the level of her knees, as its possible the deviation actually starts higher. 

If that was my mare, I would start her off very slowly and pay very close attention to how her legs do, looking for _any_ heat, swelling or soreness. While all horses new to the sport need long, slow distance to build up their base, I think this horse needs that even more so. Its entirely possible that mare will go down the trail and never have an issue.. but also very possible her body will say its too much to do more than "normal" trail rides. I wouldn't dismiss her right away, but I sure would be careful.

How is she personality-wise? Will she tell you she isn't quite right or is she a go-go-go no matter what type? Does she go quietly down the trail or are you always having to discuss speed (which to me puts more stress on them, as they are pounding on themselves out of frustration)?


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

I would agree with Phantom. 

However, if endurance turns out to be too much for her, check and see if you have a local NATRC. They have a one day option that is generally around 15 miles. You get the general feel of endurance with vet checks you ride into and how it's about finishing with the healthiest horse. There is a window of time in which you aim to finish so there isn't a feeling of needing speed but you aren't just walking along either. 

I hope it works out for you guys though. [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

